# How to dispose dead squirrel



## Duckie1009

i found a dead squirrel in my backyard while walking my dog. How do i dispose of it properly? Interestingly there isn't a lot of info when i googled *dispose dead squirrel*


----------



## pittsabowawa

you can either take it to the dump (or if you have city trash put it in your can) or just bury it. If your worried about the dog digging it up maybe put a rock or two over the grave.


----------



## Duckie1009

I was hoping you'd say this is animal control's problem. I tried calling but they're closed. Do i need to worry about the area where the squirrel was for diseases?


----------



## Shell

In my city, Animal Control won't deal with dead animals. Solid Waste (aka- the trash people) does but they can't come onto private property. 

Which got really amusing when a co-worker had a dying deer blocking her driveway-- the agencies started arguing over whose problem it was till a cop shot it and they dragged it to the street for the trash collector. (She totally got yelled at for wasting good venison) 

Bag it and trash it without touching it.


----------



## agility collie mom

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir.html
Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Tolak

Sounds like animal control around here is pretty much standard as far as being useless goes. My mom had a squirrel come into her kitchen through a screen several years ago, called animal control. They said they would be there in a while. 

After a couple of hours she decided to peek in the kitchen, her pyr snuck in. That took care of the squirrel. A garbage bag worked fine for mom's squirrel, just toss it in the can & call animal control back, tell them the dog took care of it.


----------



## pittsabowawa

mmm yum! LOL

You don't have to worry too much about disease and what not.. just pick up the squirrell and throw it out. Believe me a little death doesn't hurt anything.. Bella has gotten ahold of dead snakes (doggy beef jerky) all the way to a rotting carp (we live on a lake).. the only problem was getting them away from her LOL


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

pittsabowawa said:


> all the way to a rotting carp (we live on a lake).. the only problem was getting them away from her LOL


BLAAAH, lol. I'm so grateful I have a solid "Drop" command with my dogs....yuck!


----------



## RonE

My black lab, the Scourge of Wildlife, never killed a squirrel, though not for lack of effort.

But he killed a half dozen rabbits, which always astounded me, and a large raccoon. 

Because he was a lab, he normally didn't kill them, with the exception of the raccoon, who had the nerve to fight back. I became adept at finishing off maimed critters who would never recover and then disposing of the little corpses while explaining to my young children why we weren't taking the mangled rabbit to the vet.

It would never have occurred to me to call animal control about a small, dead animal that could easily be picked up and dropped in the garbage.


----------



## NRB

I never understood the idea behind sending a body to the landfill. I'm more into recycling these days, lol. I'd just bury the little sucker in an area where he wouldn't get dug up by my own dog.


----------



## pittsabowawa

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> BLAAAH, lol. I'm so grateful I have a solid "Drop" command with my dogs....yuck!


I wasn't home for the carp incident.. It happened the first semester I left for college and boy did my parents have a hard time getting her.. once they caught her she dropped it.... I made sure they had brushed her teeth real good before I got kisses the next time I visited 

The snake was when she was a puppy (I think she was around 4 mos old) and she thought it was sooo funny that mommy was running around waving her arms screaming DONT EAT IT!!!. Her drop/leave it is pretty good but when it comes to something she thinks is tasty she sort of "forgets" her training.. work in progress I guess LOL


----------



## spotted nikes

A couple of yrs ago, I had one of those "Weasel balls"...you know the toy that has a gray furry tail attached to a ball with a battery inside so the ball rolls and the tail looks alive?

Well the tail separated from the ball, so I kept the tail around for the dogs to play with.

We had a doggie door in the house.

One day DH gets out of bed and "almost" steps on the "tail"...or so he thought. At the last minute it clicks with him that the "tail" also has a head and legs. My dogs had killed a squirrel and put it on the bedroom floor. Yuk! I would have hated for him to step on it and squish it.

Squirrel was bagged and put in outside trash.


----------



## Duckie1009

This morning I went out to clean up the squirrel and saw a cat dart off as i walked toward it. The squirrel was gone and became a tasty meal. That sloved that problem. I have a weak stomach for dead things. Some of your stories are hilarious!


----------



## KaseyT

Garbage can, or just give it a good toss onto a wooded area. Every squirrel dies at some point and you don't go around collecting them all.


----------



## poodleholic

Where I live, you call the City (utilities dept.), Sanitation, to arrange for pickup of dead wildlife. They also trap and remove pesty raccoons, 'posums, and the like. They don't want residents to mess with them.


----------



## Elana55

Over yonder where I live we bury 'em in summer and add them to stew in winter.. (Ground too hard to buy 'em). Dead is dead. The squirrel no longer cares.

My garbage is collected and the collector has specifially asked that we insert no dead animals. This invoked after the neighbors got rid of that run over dead skunk..


----------



## GreatDaneMom

gee its gone... i was going to tell you to toss it in your neighbors yard


----------



## Rowdy

Around here the plague is endemic in the squirrel population. I had to treat a vet tech that had taken care of a cat that had come into contact with a rabid squirrel and had contracted pneumonic plague. I agree with just bagging it and tossing or burying it, but don't touch it with your hands.


----------



## Duckie1009

Since my pup isn't finished w/ vaccinations, I was concerned w/ parvo or distemper, the plague was even on my mind. Glad to know its still out there and kicking.


----------

